# The wolfman : a succes or something to howl at



## strawhat-san (Feb 15, 2010)

So today i went to see the wolfman like i said i would in my percy jackson review 

it was a really entertaining  movie and it was really fun to watch
i didnt notice that one of the actors played mr. Smith( from the matrix) and V ( from V for vendetta) at first but my pal pointed it out to me 
which could lead into a lot of great jokes when you dont like the movie or just want to enjoy the movie even more 
Anthony hopkins was a real asshole in this movie wich i loved its hilarious to see assholes in movies 
the movie had a great atmosphere and the old british town was very well recreated 

the things i didnt like about the movie :
there were quite a few things that just seemed wrong in the movie
like him not remembering  that his father was a werewolf you think you would remember a half man half wolf thing killing your mother woudnt you 
or the brother's girlfriend although being very hot almost instantly wanted to get in the main caracthers pants 
at least thats the feeling that it gave of too me  
the professor not noticing he was changeing right behind him i thought you would hear the grums and ruffs behind you.
also a last gripe of mine was that their were a lot of jumpscares like about  every minute
i think they knew this and made fun of it themselves their was this one nightmere scene were he saw the wife changing into a wolfman twice 
people who know what im talking about will agree with me that it looked kind of ridiculous 
but what are you going to do  
overall i can really recomend the movie if you like one of the following : softcore-horror ,wolves,anthony hopkins , mindfucks( the scene in the asylum ) or shots of the moon 
i hope you liked my review please leave comments if you like  see you in a week for another review 


good night and happy viewing ( any ideas for a better catchphrase btw please post that as well )


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks fun, I'm downloading the original now to see what the story's like, might go out and watch this one later on this week. Or just pirate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I got a suggestion for a new film review: Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea. It's really good IMO. I wonder what you'll think of it.

I love the catchphrase btw


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 15, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Looks fun, I'm downloading the original now to see what the story's like, might go out and watch this one later on this week. Or just pirate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will watch ponyo on the cliff for a next review 
so look forward to that everyone 

if there are any more recomondations for movies or series 
please post them i probably will review them


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw it and I regret it.

Atrocious film, it really is hard to believe that big studios can still make films that bad in this day and age with this budget and talent behind it.

The timeline was off at times, everyone knows that there is a full moon once every month but in this it seems like every couple of days there is one.  Pretty sure it was meant to be a film where the story is spread over years but its not shown too well here.

Anthony Hopkins was really bad in this, as if he knew it was going to be a bad film but couldn't get put of it so lost interest in doing a good job.  The scene in the mental ward made me laugh it was so damn bad.  The others were a bit cheesy but the script can't have helped and they did the best they could.

Way too many "cheap scares" which happened pretty much exactly when you expected them to happen.  There was no tension or actual build up whatsoever.

Most of this is probably due  to the studio deciding to keep re-shooting and cutting the film over and over which also kills character development.  Its like there is a decent enough film there somewhere, the gore is good and the make up and atmosphere is right but the CGI was way too fake (especially when you see the "change").

After 40 odd minutes it became tediously dull, I got really tired of the predictable "scares", character development being messy and the acting.  Also the ending was just a massive anti-climax  and so unintentionally funny.

I hope they don't fuck The Creature From the Black Lagoon like this, hopefully they'll remember that these original films had something called story and characters, which is why they got their "legendary" status.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 15, 2010)

Side note, the voice actor for V in V for Vendetta isn't actually his physical actor throughout the entire movie. I believe he dropped out halfway in filming but they already had all his voice clips. And since he wears his mask/you can't see his face throughout the entire movie, no one could tell the difference. Interesting tidbit.

I have no interest in the movie. I'm sick of movies nowadays butchering movies of the past. I swear, I'm gonna beat Tim Burton to death for Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 15, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I saw it and I regret it.
> 
> Atrocious film, it really is hard to believe that big studios can still make films that bad in this day and age with this budget and talent behind it.
> 
> ...



i do addmit you have a few points  i thought it wasnt that bad of a movie at first but i see the faults it has made 
but i decided to forgive it some things because it was fun too watch for me
its a movie to watch with some friends in my opinion 


the are making a remake of the creature of the black lagoon 
i loved those old movies i too hope they dont fuck it up


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to agree with Hadrian on this; the "hero" was portrayed very badly by Anthony Hopkins, the werewolves (oh sorry "wolfmen") looked like that bear thing in starwars, the script writers obviously had problems trying to stretch the plot into a 1 and a half hour film, I still don't get why his dad was so messed up which is a shame because he was one of the better characters and the ending was one of the biggest anti-climaxes in a long time; the gypsy elder kept saying something about his one true love could break the curse etc and then in the end she shoots him and the inspector probably ate them all? It would have been better if it had some sappy love story at the end instead of a unexpected but equally pointless cliffhanger


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 15, 2010)

remigo said:
			
		

> Supersonicmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's how its styled, at first most monster transformations in films look like they took ages but by the end when we're used to them they go really quickly so their only real hope is the gun with the silver bullets but she only managed to shoot him when he was right on top of her.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 15, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Hadrian on this; the "hero" was portrayed very badly by Anthony Hopkins, the werewolves (oh sorry "wolfmen") looked like that bear thing in starwars, the script writers obviously had problems trying to stretch the plot into a 1 and a half hour film, I still don't get why his dad was so messed up which is a shame because he was one of the better characters and the ending was one of the biggest anti-climaxes in a long time; the gypsy elder kept saying something about his one true love could break the curse etc and then in the end she shoots him and the inspector probably ate them all? It would have been better if it had some sappy love story at the end instead of a unexpected but equally pointless cliffhanger



i also would have preferred a love story at the end the end was very stupid indeed and i thought that the inspector died in the house at first that would have been a better end to his story  i think 

the biggest problem with this movie is that the original was so good  ( according to me) 
and i think most people will compere it to that film and rightfully so 
the movie would have been better on his own in my opinion


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 15, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> remigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think what my friend was trying to say was that it took a long time for the " hero" to change the first time 
whilst saying that it was also a month before he could transform 
so it is possible that the inspector transformed more quickly


----------

